# FROM DISH: HD Upgrade Details For Existing Customers - Updated 11/13/06



## Rob Glasser

First, here are the offers as presented during the 06/12/06 Charlie Chat (Thanks to James Long for capturing them):

NEW SUBSCRIBER TO DishHD OFFERS
-- $10 off for 10 months --
Non-HD customers: Upgrade to the ViP-622 MPEG4 DVR
Pay $199.99 and get a $100 HD Bonus Credit: $99.99 Upgrade
Includes dish and all hardware and installation

HD 811 customers: Same as above ($99.99) for a ViP-622 DVR
*Note: Users have indicated DISH will give you a $25.00 credit to trade in your 811.

HD 942/921 customers: Upgrade to the ViP-622 MPEG4 DVR
Pay $199.99, get a $100 HD Bonus Credit AND $100 Equipment Return Credit: FREE Upgrade
Includes dish and all hardware and installation

UPDATED EXPIRATION DATES:
HD Bonus Credit of $10 for 10 Months is good through 1/31/07
$100 Equipment credit for returning a 921 or 941 is good through 1/31/07
$199 ViP-622/$49 ViP-211 lease is only good until 11/27/06
*Note: I've also been told there will be new promotions to replace the ones expiring this month.

There has been some speculation if you can take advantage of the $199 price for a leased 622, subscribe to one of the new 'Metal' packs for the first time, get theHD Bonus Credit ($10 per month for 10 months) but not return your 942 and forfeit the $100 942 return credit.

Here is what I received:

_Customers can upgrade to a DishHD package, receive the HD Bonus ($10 x 10 months) and keep the 942 active on the account Note however that all new content is going up MPEG4 and the 942 will not see any of our new channels like NFL Network, National Geographic, Stars HDTV, and all future additions._

They also indicated that the $100.00 trade in value on the 942 may not be around after a few months, and I stress the word MAY so please do not read anything into that, there was no indication of what the next offer may or may not be.

Also, I wanted to stress that the HD Bonus credit is only good if you have NOT YET subscribed to any of the DishHD Metal packs. If you already have one of these packages you will not get the HD Bonus credit.

UPDATE on HD Bonus Credit:
In order to get the HD Bonus Credit you have to download and fill out a rebate form. Currently the expiration date on the online rebate form is 6/30/06. I have just confirmed with DISH that on 07/01/06 the rebate form will be updated to reflect a later date. It does not expire on 6/30/06, I have been told the offer is good until 1/31/07. Again, this is for the HD Bonus credit of $10.00 per month for 10 months for existing subscribers to upgrade to a DishHD 'metal' pack for the first time.

Edit: Added James Long's Screen Captures of the offer from the Charlie Chat
Edit 2: Added information on the expiration date of the offers, changed title to reflect actual content, not just ViP622 but all HD upgrades.


----------



## bavaria72

Ooops. Tried to take advantage of the 811 to 622 offer today and 2 different CSRs refused to acknowledge the $100 HD bonus. They would only do $25. Already emailed [email protected]. First time I have had an issue with the CSRs in over 3 years. Oh well....:sure:


----------



## tnsprin

bavaria72 said:


> Ooops. Tried to take advantage of the 811 to 622 offer today and 2 different CSRs refused to acknowledge the $100 HD bonus. They would only do $25. Already emailed [email protected]. First time I have had an issue with the CSRs in over 3 years. Oh well....:sure:


Not done by the CSR's. Look at dish site, and fill in the form. Make sure you send in a copy of both sides of your bill.


----------



## bavaria72

Just received an email from [email protected]:

"Thank you for your email. The 622 upgrade is $199.99, the equipment credit you are referring to in your screen shot is for 921 or 942 models only. There are no options available for 811 returns. I apologize for the for the inconvenience.

Sincerely,

David *****"

So Rob, looks like old Charlie fibbed. Need to correct your post. E* will NOT upgrade the 811 to 622 like the screen shot show. - Art :nono2:


----------



## tnsprin

bavaria72 said:


> Just received an email from [email protected]:
> 
> "Thank you for your email. The 622 upgrade is $199.99, the equipment credit you are referring to in your screen shot is for 921 or 942 models only. There are no options available for 811 returns. I apologize for the for the inconvenience.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> David *****"
> 
> So Rob, looks like old Charlie fibbed. Need to correct your post. E* will NOT upgrade the 811 to 622 like the screen shot show. - Art :nono2:


If you are upgrading (after 6/9) to the new HD metal packages you are eligible for the 10 dollars off for 10 months. Supposively some credit (not 100 dollars) is given if you want to turn in your 811, but that is not required.


----------



## bavaria72

Already on the metal package. The screen shot from Charlie Chat is very clear. 
HD 811 customers: Same as above ($99.99) for a ViP-622 DVR. Charlie fibbed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

bavaria72 said:


> Already on the metal package. The screen shot from Charlie Chat is very clear.
> HD 811 customers: Same as above ($99.99) for a ViP-622 DVR. Charlie fibbed.


You are not reading those charts correctly.

The very first chart clearly explains that the $100 credit is a $10 per month for 10 months credit for first-time DishHD subscribers.

If you were already on a metal pack, then you would not be entitled to that $100 credit.


----------



## bruce2621

Wonder how this newer lower priced DVR will affect those of us who just signed up for the VIP211? I just paid $80 for the box rental and installation package and now it looks like I could have waited just a couple weeks and received a DVR for only around $20 more or a FREE upgrade to the VIP211; had I taken the DVR available in late May, it would have cost me around $300 more. Naturally, no one at DISH volunteered that there would be a new package available in a few weeks.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

Lmao i shoulda waited to get a 622, im stuck with a 411 now.


----------



## bavaria72

HDMe said:


> You are not reading those charts correctly.
> 
> The very first chart clearly explains that the $100 credit is a $10 per month for 10 months credit for first-time DishHD subscribers.
> 
> If you were already on a metal pack, then you would not be entitled to that $100 credit.


Take a look at the third screen shot. It is very clear regarding existing HD folks. Just like the 921/942 upgrade, it clearly shows an upgrade path for the 811 to 622. What you are talking about is for 1st time HD Customers, the 3rd screen shot is for existing HD Customers - like me.


----------



## CABill

When I look at the 3rd screen shot, it clearly shows a $100 equipment return credit for a 921/942 owner. There is no such equipment return credit for the 811 (but they do have a $25 credit for any receiver). Both sides of the Have HD Today screen show a HD Bonus credit of $100. That is available to someone that doesn't already have a metal package. You said you already had a metal package. That makes you ineligible for the $100 "HD Bonus Credit*" of $10 for 10 months.


----------



## bruce2621

I resolved my issue with the DISH VIP211. The CSR offered to credit me the $80 for my 5/15 order, but I'll still have to pay $199.99 to upgrade to the VIP622, so my out of pocket will be $120 vs the $20 had I waited until 6/9. CSR claimed that they were not made aware of this promotion until 6/9, so they couldn't have advised customers to wait. I believed him, but I also believe that DISH marketing management withheld the info from the CSRs, in order that they not convince people to wait for the promotion.

Footnote: I pursued this further with a CSR Dispute Resolution Team Member and she was kind enough to apply the $10 monthly credits to my account. A lot of bad has been written about DISH, including by myself. In this case, they deserve kudos for handling my situation in a fair manner.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

bavaria72 said:


> Take a look at the third screen shot. It is very clear regarding existing HD folks. Just like the 921/942 upgrade, it clearly shows an upgrade path for the 811 to 622. What you are talking about is for 1st time HD Customers, the 3rd screen shot is for existing HD Customers - like me.


No it doesn't... It shows an "HD Credit" of $100 for existing HD customers who have an 811. If you have an 811 you are an existing HD customer... but likely are on the old pre-metal HD package.

The first slide describes what the "HD Credit" of $100 is.

You can't just look at one slide by itself. They are meant to be viewed in sequence, and build on each other. View slide one, then slide three and it seems pretty clear to me that an 811 customer on the old HD pack would pay $199 to get a ViP622 then would get the $100 HD credit for subscribing for the first time to one of the HD Metal packs.


----------



## James Long

Read the footnotes - The fourth capture has "HD Bonus Credit ***" of $100.
The *** is linked to a footnote that clearly says:Offer - $10 off for 10 months with first-time upgrade to New DishHD package.​The confusion on the third capture comes from the footnote being replaced by promotional words - but the *** is still there ... when one sees ***s, look for the footnote.


----------



## CABill

HDMe - you were entirely correct back at post 7. The "HD Bonus" terms are the same in EVERY one of the screen shots. They use "DishHD" where we may say metalic, but if you haven't subscribed to it previously, you qualify for it. If you have subscribed to a DishHD package, I don't see the HD Bonus applying in ANY of the shots. Nor applying more than once in the event you had two 921 or a 942 and an 811. If you have an 811 and have never subscribed to DishHD (metalic), you can get a 622 for $199 and have $10 returned to you over 10 months. Exactly the same as if you didn't have an 811 or any HD today.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

CABill said:


> HDMe - you were entirely correct back at post 7. The "HD Bonus" terms are the same in EVERY one of the screen shots. They use "DishHD" where we may say metalic, but if you haven't subscribed to it previously, you qualify for it. If you have subscribed to a DishHD package, I don't see the HD Bonus applying in ANY of the shots. Nor applying more than once in the event you had two 921 or a 942 and an 811. If you have an 811 and have never subscribed to DishHD (metalic), you can get a 622 for $199 and have $10 returned to you over 10 months. Exactly the same as if you didn't have an 811 or any HD today.


CABill... I don't know what happened to my last post... It looks like I was disagreeing with you even though we are both saying the same thing!

My post was supposed to be quoting bavaria's message since I was disagreeing with what he said. I'm going to see if I can fix my botched quote above. I think there was a hiccup when I posted!


----------



## ZICRON

Does anyone know how long this promotion will last? 

TIA!


----------



## MarkoC

I already have a 622 for which I paid $299 in the initial lease deal. I also have a 942 and an 811 (which is deactivated). Will I be able to take advantage of this new deal and upgrade both my 942 and my deactivated 811 to 622's?


----------



## bruce2621

Zicron...the runs from 6/9-6/30. Check DISH website for rebate coupon requirements.


----------



## Jim5506

Charlie, on charlie Chat, said it would last until at least the next Charlie Chat, which is in September.


----------



## bavaria72

HDMe said:


> No it doesn't... It shows an "HD Credit" of $100 for existing HD customers who have an 811. If you have an 811 you are an existing HD customer... but likely are on the old pre-metal HD package.
> 
> The first slide describes what the "HD Credit" of $100 is.
> 
> You can't just look at one slide by itself. They are meant to be viewed in sequence, and build on each other. View slide one, then slide three and it seems pretty clear to me that an 811 customer on the old HD pack would pay $199 to get a ViP622 then would get the $100 HD credit for subscribing for the first time to one of the HD Metal packs.


You are correct. I relooked at the 4th screen shot and there is the definition for the $100 HD credit. I just flat missed it. I apologize.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

bavaria72 said:


> You are correct. I relooked at the 4th screen shot and there is the definition for the $100 HD credit. I just flat missed it. I apologize.


No problem... and no need to apologise to me.

I admit that sometimes Dish offerings can be cryptic and hard to decipher... AND I know their CSRs don't always know what offers are available, so that can be tough too!


----------



## bruce2621

Jim5506, Check the rebate coupon on the DISH website. It specifically states that in order to receive the 10 monthsx$10 rebate, the transaction must occur between 6/9-6/30.


----------



## James Long

Yes ... but expect another coupon or an edit. Charlie stating that it will be offered through "at least" September 11th is important.


----------



## tsmacro

James Long said:


> Yes ... but expect another coupon or an edit. Charlie stating that it will be offered through "at least" September 11th is important.


It's certainly important to me as i've decided not to upgrade until the Indy HD locals are live and it doesn't look like that's going to happen before the end of the week at this point!


----------



## billmarc

What about having to have the 622 plugged in to a land line FULL time according to a CSR I spoke to this morning? I told her that my home away from home (in Kentucky) has no land line connection. She says the unit calls out every day and if it can't call out, I pay an extra $6 per month. Is this right?

billmarc


----------



## tnsprin

billmarc said:


> What about having to have the 622 plugged in to a land line FULL time according to a CSR I spoke to this morning? I told her that my home away from home (in Kentucky) has no land line connection. She says the unit calls out every day and if it can't call out, I pay an extra $6 per month. Is this right?
> 
> billmarc


The charge is, whether justified or not is another topic. If connected it will call out once a month. If not successful it tries more often unless they send a signal to stop if from calling.


----------



## nitz369

Okay I have been reading and reading many posts on here and still cannot fully understand this upgrade deal.

I have 811 with old HD Pack.

I understand not all CSRs are going to acknowledge it but here is what I see and please correct me if I am wrong.

upgrade to 622 from the 811 for $199
since I am first time subscriber to metals pack I get $100 bonus credit given $10 per month for 10 months.

Now here is the confusing part, is this part of the Dish-n-it-up deal? If it is, does this mean I have to pay an extra $6 month to rent the box?????? I also have a 522 and already pay $5 for extra box.

Please clarify for me


----------



## Rob Glasser

nitz369 said:


> Okay I have been reading and reading many posts on here and still cannot fully understand this upgrade deal.
> 
> I have 811 with old HD Pack.
> 
> I understand not all CSRs are going to acknowledge it but here is what I see and please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> upgrade to 622 from the 811 for $199
> since I am first time subscriber to metals pack I get $100 bonus credit given $10 per month for 10 months.
> 
> Now here is the confusing part, is this part of the Dish-n-it-up deal? If it is, does this mean I have to pay an extra $6 month to rent the box?????? I also have a 522 and already pay $5 for extra box.
> 
> Please clarify for me


It's a lease deal so you pay a $6.00 a month lease fee. Also, if you want to trade-in your 811 you can get a $25.00 credit.


----------



## MarkoC

I currently have one 622 that I got in February for $299. I also have a 942 that I lease. Both of those recievers are hooked up to one TV. We just got a second HDTV so I reactivated my old 811 that I mothballed when I got the 942 a while back. I called Dish up to see if I could upgrade the 811 to a 622 and the CSR told me that I was only allowed to have one leased 622 on my account and that my only option was to purchase a 622. Is this true? I thought that some people here have leased more than one 622.

Ideally I would like to trade my 942 in for a third 622 as well. Something tells me that might be a problem . . .


----------



## tnsprin

MarkoC said:


> I currently have one 622 that I got in February for $299. I also have a 942 that I lease. Both of those recievers are hooked up to one TV. We just got a second HDTV so I reactivated my old 811 that I mothballed when I got the 942 a while back. I called Dish up to see if I could upgrade the 811 to a 622 and the CSR told me that I was only allowed to have one leased 622 on my account and that my only option was to purchase a 622. Is this true? I thought that some people here have leased more than one 622.
> 
> Ideally I would like to trade my 942 in for a third 622 as well. Something tells me that might be a problem . . .


You can upgrade the 942 to a 622. But a maximum of 2 leased hd two output dvr's.


----------



## Rob Glasser

I have just updated the first post, the HD Bonus Credit offer will be good until 1/31/07. The rebate form will be updated after the 1st of the month.


----------



## jp9

Rob Glasser said:


> I have just updated the first post, the HD Bonus Credit offer will be good until 1/31/07. The rebate form will be updated after the 1st of the month.


I was just now trying to fill in the redemption form on the web site, and it appears to not be working. When I fill in my acct or phone number (step 1) and current after 6/9 button (step 2) and then press continue, it takes me back to the starting screen rather than going to the form. Anyone else having trouble? The CSR saw the same thing.


----------



## lbeck

Well, I have a 622 being installed in the morning (yes, on July 4). So now I _may_ be entering the world of HDTV. I was offered the $10/10 months rebate, though I didn't understand that there was any paperwork involved. I thought it was automatic. Not a real problem there. They also offered me the $25 for my old receiver, which is a JVC DVHS unit that still works. Doubt that I'll ever use it with the DVR, but $25 wasn't enough for me to turn it in.

Even though I'm somewhat technically adept and a videophile, I'm low on the learning curve for HDTV, and the DN www presentation doesn't help much, so I'm a happy member of this forum.

First, I was assuming that since I have a HDTV and now am getting a HD DVR (the vip622) that I would be able to receive _something_ in HD from the get-go. NOw I'm wondering if I can. The DN site advertizes HDTV packages, starting at $30/mo. This is after I just started leasing their receiver at $6/Mo. (I ownend my DVHS unit outright), paying a $6/Mo. HD fee, and a $6/Mo. DVR fee. So with tax this will be ~$20 month that I am not now paying. I was aware that there were HD programming packages but decided to stick with the free stuff until I get over the initial monthly fees.

Will I be able to see anything in HD without subscribing to one of the HD packages? I currently have the "America's top 180 with locals" and the "Superstation Package" add-on. I also have an outdoor antenna for OTA signals.


----------



## jp9

jp9 said:


> I was just now trying to fill in the redemption form on the web site, and it appears to not be working. When I fill in my acct or phone number (step 1) and current after 6/9 button (step 2) and then press continue, it takes me back to the starting screen rather than going to the form. Anyone else having trouble? The CSR saw the same thing.


I sent a note to the webmaster, they fixed the glitch.


----------



## Jim148

I am having 811 problems again and I want to upgrade. Right now I get a bundled package through Frontiernet that inludes my Dish service. When I call them they know nothing about a 622. Can I upgrade to a 622 now or do I have to wait until my contract runs out in September with Frontiernet and then go back to being a regular Dish subscriber and then upgrade to the 622?


----------



## Jim148

I caved in and ordered the upgrade from two 811s to a 622 this afternoon. Can someone post a link to the rebate coupon please.


----------



## James Long

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/promotion/100back/index.asp


----------



## gflande1

Wife and I currently have a DVR (522) connected to two televisions. We currently subscribe to Americas Top 60. Anyway, while on Dish's website I saw the promotion listing DishHD Bronze for $20 off for 10 months. I called and spoke to a CSR (foreign) and asked about the promotion and what box I would need to replace my current (assume ViP622 is what I want). She told me that since I was a current customer, I am not eligable for this promotion, and that they may run a promotion in the future. I am confused! First, Im surprised because when I signed up originally it was becuase Dish advertised that everyone received the same promotions new or current (they were airing an ad depicting a new student receiving all kinds of free school supplies because he was new and the rest didnt because they werent). Anway, could someone help me understand what you are talking about here, because it must be different than the promotion on the website, or atleast thats what I assume after talking the the CSR.

Thanks
Glen


----------



## Stewart Vernon

There are actually two promotions that combine to make the $20...

One is a $10 rebate for upgrading an older HD DVR (921/942) to a ViP622. When you return the unit, you get $100 credit for it. You cannot get that if you aren't upgrading from an HD-DVR.

The other is a $10 Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum HD package update. New and old customers who are not yet on one of these "metal" HD packs can get $10 back per month for 10 months when subscribing.

I'm not sure what other deals exist because I temporarily haven't been paying attention... Does this help any?


----------



## Rob Glasser

And just to supplement that, there is an additional $10 off for 10 months for NEW Dish Network subs. I think that is where the $20 is coming from. Basically my understanding is this:

1. New DISH Sub: $20 off for 10 months w/DISH Metal Pak
2. Existing DISH Sub no 942/921: $10 off for 10 months with FIRST time upgrade to DISH Metal Pak
3. Existing DISH Sub with 942/921 trade-in: $10 off for 10 months + $100 credit when you return your 942/921.


----------



## CABill

As HDMe stated, existing customers qualify for some of the $20/month offer you mention, but only $10 of it.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/promotion/100back/index2.asp and read the bottom:

$100 Back offer valid for eligible new residential customers as of 5/01/06

HD Bonus offer valid for eligible new and existing residential customers as of 6/09/06 (ending 1/31/07) with qualifying HD programming

If you have a 921/942, there is also a separate $100 available if you return it with a ViP receiver upgrade.

The CSR likely thought you were asking about the $100 Back that you wouldn't qualify for. As about the "HD Bonus offer" that applies to both new and existing customers (that are subscribing to DishHD for the first time).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I knew I was forgetting something... I forgot about the entirely new customer $10 rebate... so there's a couple of ways to get to the $200 rebate depending on how you come in the door.


----------



## Rotryrkt

Rob Glasser said:


> And just to supplement that, there is an additional $10 off for 10 months for NEW Dish Network subs. I think that is where the $20 is coming from. Basically my understanding is this:
> 
> 1. New DISH Sub: $20 off for 10 months w/DISH Metal Pak
> 2. Existing DISH Sub no 942/921: $10 off for 10 months with FIRST time upgrade to DISH Metal Pak
> 3. Existing DISH Sub with 942/921 trade-in: $10 off for 10 months + $100 credit when you return your 942/921.


What about those of us planning to purchase a 622 who now own a 921? Do we get the $10 for 10 months for first time sub to a metal pack? By the way, dealers are now selling 622's on ebay for $399 and some are not getting any bids!


----------



## harsh

Rotryrkt said:


> What about those of us planning to purchase a 622 who now own a 921? Do we get the $10 for 10 months for first time sub to a metal pack?


Yes. Please read the first message in this thread. If you do a search, you can find a special Dish Network phone number that you can call for information.


> By the way, dealers are now selling 622's on ebay for $399 and some are not getting any bids!


The problem with most eBay ViP622 listings is that the price with shipping is awfully close to or even more than retail ($499).


----------



## Rotryrkt

Shipping on the ones I saw yesterday was flat $30 to the lower 48. Total of $429. Not quite $499!!!


----------



## harsh

Rotryrkt said:


> Shipping on the ones I saw yesterday was flat $30 to the lower 48. Total of $429. Not quite $499!!!


Remember that you noted that there hadn't been any bids yet. The price wll go up or everyone will have already bitten at the "Buy It Now" price.

Those who stocked up got screwed on this one.


----------



## TBoneit

James Long said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/promotion/100back/index.asp


So I went to the link James kindly posted and filled it out and it looks like I now need to print the form and mail it in.

My question is how do I do this when I am on their no bill sent out to me program?

Therefor I have no bill to sond in showing the HD Gold package.

Bleep me. I can't even get them to tell me my password/Username so I can log into the website to review my bill. Their automated type reply was exactly no help at all. If they had read my email they would have seen that I never use my mothers real maiden name for verification purposes and thus I can not use their automated send me my login info. Maybe I'm paranoid but when so many scam artists are around these days.

I'm going to try calling again but I find I get better results calling by day, I can usually understand what the the CSRs are saying by day and we've busy lately at work so. In Fact I've had real good luck calling during the daytime.

LOng story short? The daytimne CSr straightened out the 622 install mess. In short I was replacing a 501, keeping a 501 and a 722... No DPP44 on the truck, temp solution I pulled the 721 and installed the 622 using it's feeds from the Dp34. 
The daytime CSR got it straightened out they came another day installed a DPP44, The installer left a second seperator for the 721 since he suggested not using the 4th lead that was RG59 even tho I'd had no problems with it. So Now I have two dual tuners and a 501 and free line from the switch. Once agaimn Dish came through. Their tech took about two hours on the phone when I installed the 721 and had problems due to the really old s/w on it. We got it going that night and it's been rock solid ever since.


----------



## jp9

Well, I sent in my 10 for 10 mo rebate in early July. Just got my bill, still not there. Soooooo, now that it has been 8-10 weeks I call the rebate help number. They don't seem to have it. Anyone else get theirs???


----------



## harsh

TBoneit said:


> I can't even get them to tell me my password/Username so I can log into the website to review my bill.


They don't tell you what your user name and password are. You sign up for web access using some information about your account. You decide what the login is.


----------



## TBoneit

I had signed up way back when and lost post it with the info on it.

Since I am signed up I can not sign up again.

Since I never use a real mothers maiden name I can not complete the send me my password and username. Two emails from them have been useless as all they tell me is to go to that page and ask them to email me my info. Ha, What a waste.


----------



## harsh

TBoneit said:


> I had signed up way back when and lost post it with the info on it.


Hopefully you won't be so sloppy next time.

Under the continue button on the "Password Reset" page is a link to a page that asks for your receiver ID numbers. That one should work. You should then check your "My Online Profile" for the secret question and answer (which doesn't have to be your mother's maiden name).


----------



## Grandude

I recently upgraded my account from the top 120 package to the Silver HD package and also leased a 211 from Dish.

A couple of things puzzle me. First, the "Dish Upgrade 59.95" line on the bill.
I don't have any idea what this is for. I had already installed my own purchased dish500 from the Dish Store and installed it and found sat129 with decent signal strength. I highlighted the line in bold on the bill below.

Second, I told them I was upgrading from a 6000U to the VIP211 and now wonder if I need to send in the 6000 and/or will I get a credit of some sort for it if I do and nothing changes if I don't send it in? Or will I be charged something if I don't send it in? The did include a prepaid return shipping label.

Hopefully someone here can clue me in. I do understand the rest of the bill which involves credits for previous billing and additional charges for partial month.

Posting Date Action Date Description Amount
COUNTY TAX 0.49
DISTRICT TAX 0.25
STATE TAXES 3.06
09/11 09/11 ADDL RECEIVER TAG 09/11 TO 10/15 0.00
09/11 09/11 ADDL RECEIVER TAG 09/11 TO 10/15 0.00
09/11 09/11 ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 09/11 TO 10/15 6.96
09/11 09/11 ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 09/11 TO 10/15 -5.80
09/03 09/03 DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICE 09/03 TO 10/15 -8.48
09/03 09/03 DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICE 09/03 TO 10/15 -8.48
09/03 09/03 DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICE 09/03 TO 10/15 8.48
09/03 09/03 DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICE 09/03 TO 10/15 8.48
09/03 09/03 HD ENABLING FEE 09/03 TO 10/15 -8.51
09/03 09/03 1 YR AMERICA'S TOP 120 09/03 TO 11/15 -84.75
09/03 09/03 SAN FRANCISCO CA LOCALS 09/03 TO 10/15 -8.50
09/03 09/03 LEASE EQUIPMENT UPGRADE 49.00
09/03 09/03 DISH NETWORK HD RECEIVER 0.00
09/03 09/03 DISH NETWORK HD PACKAGE 09/03 TO 10/15 -14.17
09/03 09/03 DISH PRO SWITCH 0.00
09/03 09/03 DISHHD SILVER W/ LOCALS 09/03 TO 10/15 92.23
*09/03 09/03 DISH UPGRADE 59.95
*

Edit: I finally called Dish and this charge was for a rep to come out but since no one did, they removed the charge.


----------



## scaesare

So. I have a 942 currently, and would like an additional 622.

It looks like no lease otions are avialable? I don't want to trade the 942 at this time.

Any good suggestions for where to obtain a 622?

Thanks.


----------



## James Long

You can lease a 622 without turning in the 942. You just end up paying $99 ($199 less the $10 for 10 month rebate) instead of 'free'.


----------



## scaesare

James Long said:


> You can lease a 622 without turning in the 942. You just end up paying $99 ($199 less the $10 for 10 month rebate) instead of 'free'.


Well, I was given the option to lease for $199 now, how do I get the $10 for 10 rebate? Does that require me to upgrade to a "Metal"package?

If so, any links that comapre those to the "old" offerings?

Thanks!


----------



## James Long

They only thing you are missing by not returning the 942 is the EXTRA $100 rebate for reurning a 921/942. The "old" offerings started at $299 and gave you $200 off for returning the 921/942. Old vs new is basically a wash for 921/942 owners. The offer did get sweeter for everyone else.


----------



## scaesare

James Long said:


> They only thing you are missing by not returning the 942 is the EXTRA $100 rebate for reurning a 921/942. The "old" offerings started at $299 and gave you $200 off for returning the 921/942. Old vs new is basically a wash for 921/942 owners. The offer did get sweeter for everyone else.


OK. So do I qualify for the 10 for 10 as an existing cutomer who's keeping a 942 and adding a 622?


----------



## James Long

Only if you have not already subscribed to a DishHD package (Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum).


----------



## scaesare

James Long said:


> Only if you have not already subscribed to a DishHD package (Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum).


Hmm... ok. I do sub to Dish HD channels, but I think it predates the "metals" terminology.

I'll double check my bill.

Thanks James. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Bmoney

I am 942 owner, looking to possibly upgrade.

I have 942 (I own it)
americas top 180 $54.99
Dish DVR fee 5.98
dish HD pak 9.99
Tax 4.42
Total current bill $ 75.38

If I do the program what is going to be my best deal

I was thinking it would look like this, help me out those that have done this...

Leased 622 $5.98 or 6.00
Gold Pack 69.99
DVR fee? 5.98
Any other fee?
Tax 4.75
new Total: 86.72

Less $10 a month for 10 months HD metal pak credit $76.72
Assumes I turn in the 942 for the 100 credit to off set the new 622... or should I keep it and eat the 99.99?

Looking for advice from someone who did this already and can tell me what the bill looks like now

Thanks.

ABC

Does that look right, are there any missing fees


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I was noticing when logged into my Dish account earlier that the current $49/$199 upgrade offers are set to expire on November 1st. Now I figure the deal will not get worse... but I'm wondering if it will get better enough to make it worth waiting a few more weeks for those of us who keep sitting on the fence.

I am getting close, and a better deal after Nov 1st might swing the vote!


----------



## Rob Glasser

Hard to say what they'll do. The originally had it set to expire in Sept. and extened it during the last Charlie Chat. They may just continue to do that. I know the HD Pack Credit doesn't expire until January. They may just push out the $49/$199 deal till then.


----------



## CABill

Bmoney said:


> I am 942 owner, looking to possibly upgrade.
> 
> new Total: 86.72
> 
> Assumes I turn in the 942 for the 100 credit to off set the new 622... or should I keep it and eat the 99.99?


$86.72 looks right for what you listed, but $5 for locals is conspicuously absent (both current 942 and proposed 622). Maybe you don't get OTA digital locals or aren't interested, but thought I should mention it. There is also the $5/month no phone line fee but that applies to the 942 as well. Tax may also apply to the $199 - dunno about Utah.

Don't turn the 942 in for $100. Sell it to me for $125 and I'll pay shipping! You'll get cash instead of a credit on the DISH bill.

If the 942 is your ONLY receiver now, keeping both the 942 and the 622 would only increase your monthly bill by $5.98 for another DVR fee and the loss of $125 you could get from me. The $6 lease fee on the 622 applies even if it is the only receiver on the account. If you have some other receiver besides the 942, it would cost you $10.98 / month to keep the 942 active ($5.98 DVR plus $5 Addl Rec fee).


----------



## GravelChan

Bmoney said:


> I am 942 owner, looking to possibly upgrade.
> 
> If I do the program what is going to be my best deal
> 
> I was thinking it would look like this, help me out those that have done this...
> 
> Leased 622 $5.98 or 6.00
> Gold Pack 69.99
> DVR fee? 5.98
> Any other fee?
> Tax 4.75
> new Total: 86.72
> 
> Does that look right, are there any missing fees


Looks right to me. I'm paying:

Leased receiver fee 6.00
DVR fee 5.98
Gold with locals 74.99
Tax (SD) 3.48

If not plugged into the phone line you would have
another $5.00 a month charge.

Chan


----------



## socceteer

tnsprin said:


> You can upgrade the 942 to a 622. But a maximum of 2 leased hd two output dvr's.


I have a similar request. I want to upgrade my 811 or my 510 to a 622, they told me that because I took advantage of the promotion in March to upgrade my 911 to 622, that I can't upgrade any other device for a year. And the only way is to buy it.

Does anyone know how I can get either of those upgraded to a 622....?


----------



## Rob Glasser

socceteer said:


> I have a similar request. I want to upgrade my 811 or my 510 to a 622, they told me that because I took advantage of the promotion in March to upgrade my 911 to 622, that I can't upgrade any other device for a year. And the only way is to buy it.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can get either of those upgraded to a 622....?


If the CSRs won't do it you can try the Executive Office of Echostar ([email protected]) and see if there is anything they can do for you. They may not, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## socceteer

Rob Glasser said:


> If the CSRs won't do it you can try the Executive Office of Echostar ([email protected]) and see if there is anything they can do for you. They may not, but it's worth a shot.


Thanks I will try that


----------



## cyberized

I just upgraded from my old DEAD 811 and AT120 to a VIP 211 and HD Silver.
I had read that IF you only have one Receiver they waive the Lease Fee and thus I talked to Billing before this present Bill - they assured that they had deducted that Fee.
I get my new Bill and there it was $6 Lease Fee - I called Billing this AM and told her about what I read concerning this Fee and one receiver and that I never was charged a Lease Fee for my 811 = your site says that with ONE Receiver they figure that the fee is included in the programming charge. Talk about double speak and Catch 22, this is COMCASTIC, she says that WAS TRUE but NOW that you have UPGRADED the old policy does not apply and I must pay this $6 lease fee on top of the increase in programming cost from AT120 ro HD Silver.

Sorry for complaining - won't be around here to do so anymore after my Dish Contract expires in June.

Mchael

NOT MAD anymore - I EMailed [email protected] and got a phone call back and w/o getting into any details; the representative was MORE than understanding and made adjustments that definitely reinforced it.......THANK YOU for giving the "squeeky wheel the grease"


----------



## roadrnnr

tnsprin said:


> If you are upgrading (after 6/9) to the new HD metal packages you are eligible for the 10 dollars off for 10 months. Supposively some credit (not 100 dollars) is given if you want to turn in your 811, but that is not required.


Does that apply if your 811 is leased?


----------



## Rob Glasser

roadrnnr said:


> Does that apply if your 811 is leased?


I belive so. The credit for an 811 is only around $25.00 I know the $100 credit for a 942/921 applies whether it is owned or leased. I assume this is true for the 811 credit as well.


----------



## roadrnnr

_


Rob Glasser said:



I believe so. The credit for an 811 is only around $25.00 I know the $100 credit for a 942/921 applies whether it is owned or leased. I assume this is true for the 811 credit as well.

Click to expand...

_Update.

I ordered the 622 yesterday. Because of where I am I need to get a second dish installed,(VT), so I am having them come and do that also.($199).

When the deal was all done I asked about the $10 a month for 10 months credit and the CSR said it would be applied to my bill.

Hope so.

He also said there was no credit for the 811 return as it was leased so who knows.

I have 4 receivers and for some strange reason he said I had to send back two when I got the 622. Does not matter to me as I do not need more than three with the dual 622 but he had no good explanation why I would have to send back two instead of one except for the 622 counts as two. Hmmm.

Oh well I hope it hooks ups and works correctly.


----------



## harsh

roadrnnr said:


> I have 4 receivers and for some strange reason he said I had to send back two when I got the 622. Does not matter to me as I do not need more than three with the dual 622 but he had no good explanation why I would have to send back two instead of one except for the 622 counts as two.


There is a limit of four leased tuners per account and the ViP622 has two.


----------



## Islandkiwi

November 1st! I thought I'd look at upgrading to the 622, I currently have (technically a no charge lease) an 811.

So I go to the website and it lists 200 dollars off, free receiver, 3 months premium channel. I call up all excited, and get crushed by customer service. I'm not a new customer, so I only get a hundred.

I argued that the old package vs. the new package is kind of apples/oranges, so I should be viewed as a new customer. At this point I confused the hell out of the poor woman, and she happily passed me up the ladder.

Enter the new rep. He offered me 20/month for seven months, 199 for the receiver and installation. 18 month commitment. He added the 3 month premiums too.

But he also warned me about the extra charges. Dvr fee, receiver leasing fee, local channels fee...17 dollars! I said I get local channels OTA (antenna in the attic) but both reps had told me that I wouldn't be able to record the OTA channels with the dvr. I have reason to believe they're wrong based on what I've read in this forum.

Anyway, he notated the deal in my notes for me, so I can go back and get it. What do you think....good deal? I'm still not getting new customer status, but it's pretty close.


----------



## roadrnnr

Islandkiwi said:


> Enter the new rep. He offered me 20/month for seven months, 199 for the receiver and installation. 18 month commitment. He added the 3 month premiums too.


Do you mean you also got the $199 install/Rec fee waived also?


----------



## Islandkiwi

roadrnnr said:


> Do you mean you also got the $199 install/Rec fee waived also?


Crap, normally I'm more specific in my wording.

No, I have to pay the 199 dollars. They're not waiving it. But that includes the installation of the receiver. Then they're offering me 20 dollars a month credit for seven months plus three free months of a premium channel.

Seems like a pretty good deal to me, but I'd welcome your opinions.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I login every day now waiting to see what the Dish 'n it Up offer will change to... the old offer expired November 1st. So I'm waiting to see what the next offer will be.

We know the $10 for 10 months goes until next year... but the hardware upgrade offers just expired and haven't yet been replaced by new ones.


----------



## roadrnnr

Yep sounds like good deal. I got the same but $10 for 10 months but I had no 18 month commitment. You did good


----------



## dvbfan

Seems like with the 18month commitment ($49.95), they'll give you the Dish Home Protection plan. Is this worth it? 

I like to give Dish a try but hate to lock into 18months and can't cancel if I don't like it within 3-4 months.


I mean, what exactly are these:


- priority tech support (if not part of plan, regular customer gets to the end of phone queue?)

- In home service (when we have problem, they always send tech out?)

-Replacement equipment ( say if the VIP622 is flaky, send it it, they replace free and if there is no 18 months commitment, we have to pay again , I though it it leased? No?)

- Free DishMovers (i guess, it may not be useful for me since no plans of moving..)


----------



## TorinoCobra

On 10/24/2006 I upgraded from AT120 to HD Platinum. I downloaded and printed the Mail-In Redemption Form for the $10 for 10 months offer. On 10/28 I logged into the Dish Network site to retrieve a copy of my 10/28 bill to indicate qualifying programming per requirement 3 of the form. However, since my balance is negative (I paid a year in advance for all my programming) I am unable to view/download my 10/28 bill.

On 10/28 I called Dish Network and spoke to a CSR and explained my situation. She agreed to mail a copy of my bill. On 11/3 I received the paper bill. It was dated 10/30 and had no details concerning my HD programming, just the current balance.

On 11/3 I again called Dish Network and spoke to another CSR and calmly asked what on this bill indicated my "qualifying programming", as required by the Redemption Form. She had no idea, but put me on hold while she asked a supervisor. In the meantime I logged back into the Dish Network site, and accessed the Billing page. I noticed that the dropdown for "View Previous Statements" now included the 10/30/06 bill. When I selected this bill and clicked on "View All Account Details" there was nothing but my account balance, exactly what as on the paper copy. I clicked on 10/28/06, and Account Details, and I see all of the activity I require.

When the CSR came back I explained what I had discovered and asked her to send me a copy of the 10/28/06 bill rather than the 10/30/06 bill. She seemed confused and claimed that they were the same. Now I was getting upset and informed her that they were NOT the same, and the detail I need was ONLY on the 10/28/06 bill. I asked again for her to send me this bill, and again I was put on hold while she conferred with a supervisor.

When she came back she suggested that I wait until I get the 11/28 bill, which would have the programming details on the back, and she was applying a $20 credit to my account for the difficulty I was experiencing.

I explained to her that I do not receive paper bills, and since there would still be a credit balance I would still not be able to access the bill online, and my 60 day time limit on the redemption was quickly running out. I asked if she could email a PDF copy of the 10/28/06 bill. She explained that they were not allowed to email bills due to security constraints. I then "demanded" that she mail me the 10/28/06 bill, NOT the worthless 10/30/06 bill, which she agreed to do.

Today, 11/4, I now see an 11/03/06 bill on my previous statement dropdown, which I am sure is the statement I will receive in the mail next week. As with the 10/30/06 statement, it contains nothing but the account balance.

What do I have to do to get the correct bill, or SOMETHING official to indicate that I have qualifying programming? Why isn't the 10$ for 10 months offer implemented automatically without having to submit a form? Why isn't a statement with a credit balance available from the web site? Why can't the CSR just do what I ask?

I have been a faithful Dish customer since December 1997, and this is the first (and second) time I have experienced such inept customer service. I am sending a copy of this to [email protected].


----------



## Rob Glasser

When I did this switch it took about 3 weeks before a new bill came out with the change in programming, I think it all depends are where you are in your billing cycle. Some people may get a new bill with the change within days for others it could be almost a month. Also, even though I am on paperless billing I automatically got a paper copy of my next bill. Maybe they automatically send out a paper bill when there is a change in programming?

Personally, I would give it a bit more time to get everything to you. As for why they make you jump through the hoops to get the credit? Probably the same reason many stores use mail in rebates, they know a good portion of the public will either forget to do the work or don't bother and then they make more money. 

I hate mail in rebates as much as the next person, but at the same time I know what I'm getting myself into whenever I purchase something with a mail in rebate.

If you just got this activated on 10/24 and you have 60 days to mail it in you've got plenty of time left to get this straightened out.


----------



## CABill

TorinoCobra said:


> I asked if she could email a PDF copy of the 10/28/06 bill.


I'm not sure if printing your own .PDF will give you what you want, but when I go to My Account, the Current and Previous Bill in Manage/Pay bills, I get a Summary page. It is actually a BIG improvement with the dropdown to select the bill you are interested in. It used to be that you had to keep going Previous until you got the one you wanted. Anyhow, there on the Account Summary page, there is a link to View All Account Details that shows (via HTML) the line items, but at the very top of those Summary pages of each bill, there is a link for the .PDF version.

Would you like to view a copy of your monthly statement? Please Click here 
(Recommended for Broadband users).

That lets me save or print the .PDF of each bill for the last year.


----------



## TorinoCobra

CABill said:


> I'm not sure if printing your own .PDF will give you what you want...Would you like to view a copy of your monthly statement? Please Click here (Recommended for Broadband users). That lets me save or print the .PDF of each bill for the last year.


I'm in a unique situation in that I prepaid my programming package for a year, so when I upgraded they gave me credit for the remainder of my prepaid AT120/HBO/MAX. This left me with a considerable credit balance, which will not go away for several more months. If you have a credit balance you no longer have the option to view/print that statement. That's rediculous! Also, being paperless I didn't expect to receive the 10/28 statement automatically. If they send out a paper bill when programming changes then a) the CSR should know that, b) they should be able to send me a copy, and c) they should not have to create bogus 10/30 and 11/3 bills. Has anybody received their 10/28 statement?
I did get a reply from [email protected] First she told me that all I had to do was print the bill from the web. Obviously she did not read my email carefully. I replied to her with clarification, and she replied that she would mail a copy of my 10/28 bill. Only time will tell if she gets it right. At least there is no bogus 11/4 statement on my account.
Yes, I have 60 days, which sounds like a lot of time, but when you get the runaround as much as I have, time passes very fast.

Still love my Dish, though.
Gregg


----------



## Rob Glasser

FYI, I have updated the first post with new expiration dates for those that are interested.

Basically the 10 for 10 credit and eqiupment return credit for the 921/942 are good through 1/31/07. 

However, the $199 622 or $49 211 are only good through 11/27/06. I was told new promotions to replace these will be coming out, though I don't know what they will be.


----------



## dvbfan

Rob Glasser said:


> FYI, I have updated the first post with new expiration dates for those that are interested.
> 
> Basically the 10 for 10 credit and eqiupment return credit for the 921/942 are good through 1/31/07.
> 
> However, the $199 622 or $49 211 are only good through 11/27/06. I was told new promotions to replace these will be coming out, though I don't know what they will be.


Rob: I saw a flyer in the mail today that says: $270.00 in "Switch Back" Bonus
- Free 3 months of HBO, Cinemax, ShowTime or Starz
- Free Standard Installation (up to 4 rooms)
- Free DVR or HD Receiver Upgrade
- $25 bonus credit on 1st. month's bill
- $100 off Standard Programming or $200 off with High Def programming
(after mail in redemption).

To expire: Nov 25, 2006.


----------



## Notorious

dvbfan said:


> HD 942/921 customers: Upgrade to the ViP-622 MPEG4 DVR
> Pay $199.99, get a $100 HD Bonus Credit AND $100 Equipment Return Credit: FREE Upgrade
> Includes dish and all hardware and installation.


I already have a 622 that I paid for during that April 2006 promotion. But I still have a crappy 921 on my 2nd TV....will they do that promotion for me even though I already have a 622?

Im on my 4th 921 that piece of garbage doeant work...even the one I have I have to rebbot every other day.


----------



## Tweakophyte

Rob Glasser said:


> FYI, I have updated the first post with new expiration dates for those that are interested.
> 
> Basically the 10 for 10 credit and eqiupment return credit for the 921/942 are good through 1/31/07.
> 
> However, the $199 622 or $49 211 are only good through 11/27/06. I was told new promotions to replace these will be coming out, though I don't know what they will be.


Hi-

I just bought a new Plasma... any thoughts on if it is better to get the current 622 deal or wait for the new one? I would hope they sweeten the deal to get all the new HDTV buyers this season and compete with DirecTV


----------



## Jim5506

Tweakophyte said:


> Hi-
> 
> I just bought a new Plasma... any thoughts on if it is better to get the current 622 deal or wait for the new one? I would hope they sweeten the deal to get all the new HDTV buyers this season and compete with DirecTV


Best guess right now seems to be the new offer will be substantially the same as the current one.


----------



## harsh

Notorious said:


> I already have a 622 that I paid for during that April 2006 promotion. But I still have a crappy 921 on my 2nd TV....will they do that promotion for me even though I already have a 622?


As a general policy, you can upgrade once a year. There is also a policy that you can lease only one ViP622, but I've heard that it isn't always hard and fast.


----------



## harsh

Tweakophyte said:


> I would hope they sweeten the deal to get all the new HDTV buyers this season and compete with DirecTV


There is little point in sweetening the deal as the Dish Network deal is already so much sweeter.


----------



## CABill

Notorious said:


> I already have a 622 that I paid for during that April 2006 promotion. But I still have a crappy 921 on my 2nd TV....will they do that promotion for me even though I already have a 622?
> 
> Im on my 4th 921 that piece of garbage doeant work...even the one I have I have to rebbot every other day.


Each 921/942 could be upgraded to a 622 - allowing multiple leased 622s for someone that had multiple 921/942 receivers. You had to call the special number, not via a CSR to get more than a single 622. But if I read the thread correctly, that offer may expire 27Nov. You can't "reuse" the same 921 more than once. You also only get the HD Bonus credit once - when you 1st sign up for DishHD.


----------



## JohnL

TorinoCobra said:


> On 10/24/2006 I upgraded from AT120 to HD Platinum. I downloaded and printed the Mail-In Redemption Form for the $10 for 10 months offer. On 10/28 I logged into the Dish Network site to retrieve a copy of my 10/28 bill to indicate qualifying programming per requirement 3 of the form. However, since my balance is negative (I paid a year in advance for all my programming) I am unable to view/download my 10/28 bill.
> 
> I have been a faithful Dish customer since December 1997, and this is the first (and second) time I have experienced such inept customer service. I am sending a copy of this to [email protected].


Torino,

I also have (or maybe had) a problem with the rebate program.

I called Dish ordered the $199 Vip622 upgrade (which was problemactic by itself, but thats another story) the upgrade was "Installed" on August 1st.

The "Install" (Although I already completed my own upgrade for the needed Dish's, switches and cabling done prior to the PROFESSIONAL INSTALL) was fine.

I downloaded the rebate form printed it out, and completed it (per the instructions) and waited for my Statement, which came on or about August 28th with all the charges for the upgrade as well as the Dish HD Platinum package.

I mailed out my completed Rebate form and a copy of my statement as per the instructions on September 8th, last week I got all my paperwork back with a Form letter from Dish stating they couldn't complete my rebate for a specific reason listed on the form letter (which was "Failling to submit the first billling statement after the upgrade was completed). At first I thought wow, oops silly me, so I look over the Form Letter, Rebate form and Statement that Dish sent me back and it all checks out, Getting alittle bent I think WTF? I called the 866 number on the form letter and all I get is a recorded canned response with NO Option to talk to ANYBODY.

Yesterday, (I decided I needed a beatdown) I called Dish's main number, after 15 minutes on the Phone (she was polite as was I) of getting NO WHERE, I got the call escalated as the first CSR was totally Clueless (Wow, really what a shock). I get a "Stuporvisor", and go through my explanation again TWICE, (she was really nice though). She Looks through some notes on my account, "Mr. Lodge our records show that you needed to send in your statement from August 28th with your Paperwork". I respond, "I did send in that particular statement, in fact I'm looking at the Copy of that exact statement that you sent back to me". CSR, " Our records indicate the statement received with your paperwork was from September 28th. Me, "Really, I wonder how that is possible since I sent the paperwork in on September 8th, twenty days before your company even generated it, much less sent it to me." The CSR finally gets it and says, "We will honor the rebate even though the offer is no longer valid, and the 60 Promotional period has ended, you need to resubmit your paperwork, and wait 8-10 weeks. I have noted this on your account in some notes"

I only hope that this is truely solved, I don't have much confidence. 30 plus minutes on the phone and all the aggravation is almost NOT worth it. No, wonder so many people don't send in rebates.

John


----------



## Tweakophyte

harsh said:


> There is little point in sweetening the deal as the Dish Network deal is already so much sweeter.


DirecTV has a lot of combo deals with an HDTV purchase. From a the perspective of a new HDTV buyer, DirecTV is compelling. Don't get me wrong, I perfer Dish and don't plan on switching... but if a better deal is coming in a few weeks, I can wait.


----------



## TorinoCobra

JohnL said:


> ...Failling to submit the first billling statement after the upgrade was completed...


This is my fear. I never did actually receive a copy of my 10/28 statement. Apparently it does not exists. I got a letter from a CEO rep stating that a copy was enclosed. It was actually a set of computer screenshots, similar to what I would see when I went to the details view on the web. I submitted copies of everything I received from Dish with my rebate form. Now the waiting game starts. Sometime after the first of the year I will expect to either hear from Dish or be calling Dish about this rebate issue.

Gregg


----------



## Notorious

Notorious said:


> I already have a 622 that I paid for during that April 2006 promotion. But I still have a crappy 921 on my 2nd TV....will they do that promotion for me even though I already have a 622?
> 
> Im on my 4th 921 that piece of garbage doeant work...even the one I have I have to rebbot every other day.


As a follow up. I emailed them at the CEO address and then spoke via phone with the guy there. He gave me my 2nd 622 to replace the 921 at $199 plus the eventual credits. And it was already delivered and installed. Finally it gets done...years of agravation with the 921 is over!! CRS are useless...you need to talk to THE MAN to get things done.


----------



## Philco

Rob Glasser said:


> HD 942/921 customers: Upgrade to the ViP-622 MPEG4 DVR
> Pay $199.99, get a $100 HD Bonus Credit AND $100 Equipment Return Credit: FREE Upgrade
> Includes dish and all hardware and installation


Hello,

I have read through this thread and have not seen anyone else with the same "upgrade" as I was told about last night. I talked to a CSR last night regarding getting this upgrade to the vip622. He told me I didn't qualify for this upgrade and what I did qualify for was to trade in my 942 plus one 811 plus pay the $199.99 fee and then I would be able to get a vip622. After some arguing I asked to escalate this and was told his manager would call me back in 15 minutes. It is the next day and I have not heard back (as expected).

I got Dish Network as a bundled service with my phone company Sprint/Embarq. Could this be the reason for my not qualifying for the standard upgrade package?

Thank you for any assistance!


----------



## Rob Glasser

Philco said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have read through this thread and have not seen anyone else with the same "upgrade" as I was told about last night. I talked to a CSR last night regarding getting this upgrade to the vip622. He told me I didn't qualify for this upgrade and what I did qualify for was to trade in my 942 plus one 811 plus pay the $199.99 fee and then I would be able to get a vip622. After some arguing I asked to escalate this and was told his manager would call me back in 15 minutes. It is the next day and I have not heard back (as expected).
> 
> I got Dish Network as a bundled service with my phone company Sprint/Embarq. Could this be the reason for my not qualifying for the standard upgrade package?
> 
> Thank you for any assistance!


Welcome Philco. This doesn't sound right. The $199 lease price does NOT require turning in any receiver. Returning a 942 should get you a $100.00 credit, and returning an 811 should get you a $25.00 credit, if I'm not mistaken.

I don't know anything about restrictions with bundled deals so maybe that is changing the terms of the team for you. I'd suggest calling in again and talking to someone else and get more information.


----------



## harsh

Philco said:


> I got Dish Network as a bundled service with my phone company Sprint/Embarq. Could this be the reason for my not qualifying for the standard upgrade package?


You should call Embarq and see if they handle the upgrade.


----------



## p7m8jg

Its December now, any word on the current state of upgrading my Dish regular DVR to an HD DVR? Is it still a $199 upgrade plus extra monthly for HD content?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

p7m8jg said:


> Its December now, any word on the current state of upgrading my Dish regular DVR to an HD DVR? Is it still a $199 upgrade plus extra monthly for HD content?


Yes... The offer has been extended through at least the end of next January (1/31/2007). We won't know if there will be any better/different offers until February 1st most likely and they may just extend the existing offer again at that time based on how they handled the most recent deal.


----------



## nospam

I've upgaded to HD Bronse in august, mailed a rebate form and a copy of the bill, reflecting new programming in early October in order to get $10 off the bill.
As for now, I haven't seen any changes in my bill. How I'm suppposed to get these $10 off?
Dish really sucks, they have no respect to their customers. It reminds me the same situation, when I had to call every month and fought to get my "50% off for six months" of the old HD pack .


----------



## JerryEl

nospam said:


> Dish really sucks, they have now respect to their customers.


I was with Direct ever since they started and last year about this time I changed to Dish in order to get local channels. I had a small HD monitor so decided to go with the HD package which was a 921 I think. Anyway, everything was fine until a phone call a little over a month later saying I needed to "upgrade" to the 622 (for another $200) in order to get ALL the HD channels. I stewed over it for a while and called back a month later and ordered the "upgrade". Finally got it and it was installed along with a second smaller dish outside in April.

Then around September I liked HD so much I decided to buy a projector TV for the living room and called to get another HD receiver.

"No can do!," she said until my "contract" ran out in December. So called back around the first of December and then they told me since I did the "upgrade" in April I wasn't eligible for any deals until April '07 and if I wanted another HD receiver I had to purchase one full price without installation at a 3rd party company like Radio Shack.

I think they do a disservice by not allowing additional receivers during the contract period especially for new customers like me that didn't know how the system worked (DirecTV required a separate receiver for each TV).

I can't install a new receiver myself because I'm disabled and the hookup point is under a deck on the back of my house so I would not only have to pay full price for another HD receiver but have to pay someone to install it. Not a viable option for a retired person on a fixed income. So I'll wait but I may just wait until my full contract is up and go back to DirecTV where I never had a problem that wasn't taken care of immediately and to my total satisfaction.

Since they cut off the out of town locals last month I can only get 2 local network channels so Dish is no longer attractive on that point over DirecTV which has no locals in this area. Now I realize I should have stuck with Direct and the old adage, "The grass is always greener..." certainly applies.

Does anyone think I could raise hell to higher ups to get another HD receiver now if I tell them I'll be cancelling at the end of my contract if they don't agree with me?


----------



## JohnMI

So -- just to clarify -- can a current non-HD customer still do the $199 upgrade to the 622? the original post seems to indicate that that expired. But then someone that asked in December was told that it was also extended to the end of January like the other offers. Can someone confirm that you can still get the $199 622 upgrade?

Also -- do you have to subscribe to an HD pack? All I really care about is getting the networks in HD. I don't care if it is local or distant. I don't care about any other HD channels. All I want is the networks in HD. I currently own a 721. I therefore want to go to a dual-tuner HD box -- the 622. Can I pay just the $199 and have no monthly change to my bill by adding only the networks in HD?

Wait -- I take that back. The 721 has no DVR -- so I would expect to now have to start paying a DVR fee with the 622, right? So, I can handle that -- but do I have to subscribe to anything else above that (i.e. some HD pack) if all I want is the networks in HD?

Thanks!

- John...


----------



## Mikey

jgoggan said:


> So -- just to clarify -- can a current non-HD customer still do the $199 upgrade to the 622? the original post seems to indicate that that expired. But then someone that asked in December was told that it was also extended to the end of January like the other offers. Can someone confirm that you can still get the $199 622 upgrade?
> ...


Yes. From the Dishn'-it-Up page on the Dish website:


----------



## JohnMI

Ok -- thanks for the info. When I asked it, DishNetwork.com was just hanging when I tried to log in, so I could check it myself. Thanks.

Anyone know about the HD pack stuff? Can I even do the $199 622 upgrade and NOT subscribe to any HD package if I just want locals in HD? So my only additional monthly fee would be the DVR fee since I'm going from a 721 to a 622? Oh, wait, this is still just a lease, right? So we're talking $6 a month more for the lease plus $5.98 for the DVR fee? So $12 more a month -- plus $200 -- to switch to the 622? And that is if I don't have to subscibe to an HD pack?

[Edit] Ah -- now that I can read the text, it mentions an additional $6 if I don't subscribe to any HD pack!

So, if I basically just want to go from a 721 to a 622 so that I can get the big 4 networks in HD, we're talking about paying $200 plus an extra $18 a month -- and I'm getting no additional programming (except the same channels upgraded to HD). That seems like a lot of extra cash just to watch Lost in HD... Hmmm... 

- John...


----------



## dalucca

I am seriously thinking of converting my 921 to a 622 and my 811 to a 211. Besides the upfront fees, I was wondering what is my monthly bill going to look like once I make the conversion. I have not been checking the forum lately, so I apologize if I am asking the same questions over again. 

If I make the switch, I will have a 622, 811 and a 508. I was thinking of going with the Gold package with HBO. All my receivers are hooked up to a phone line. Here is where I need help. 

Can someone give me a breakdown of all the fees I will incur? I have called and spoken with two CSR's and received two different amounts.  I know of no better place to ask but here for the truth.  Greatly appreciate anyone's input.


----------



## Jim5506

The HD pack is $20 more than the SD equivalent.

There is a leased receiver fee of $6, a DVR fee of $5.98 for the 622.

There will be 2 - $5 additional receiver fees for the 811 (or 211) & 508.

If you also lease a 211 it will have a $6 lease fee, but it is not a DVR.


----------



## CABill

Jim5506 said:


> There will be 2 - $5 additional receiver fees for the 811 (or 211) & 508.


One of those two should be the Primary receiver and won't have a fee. The 811 could be a DIU $5 lease but at least the 508 would qualify as a no fee (owned or leased) receiver.


----------



## TNGTony

WARNING: When upgrading to a 622 via the Dish Lease Deal, Dish absolutely, positively INSISTS on sending an installer. Dish absolutely, positively REFUSES to send the receiver so that some one with dishes pointed at the right combination of satellites and the ability to screw in 2 satellite leads, 1 antenna lead, an rf out lead for TV2, and plug in HDMI/Audio cable or Component/composite/s-video and audio cables cannot save a day or more waiting at home for an installer that may or may not come when they say the will or may or may not know what the hell they are doing!

I would have upgraded to the HD pack 622 receiver two weeks ago if Dish would just have SENT THE DAMNED THING TO ME! As is stands now, I keep of weighing my options!

See ya
Tony


----------



## dalucca

Jim5506 said:


> The HD pack is $20 more than the SD equivalent.
> 
> There is a leased receiver fee of $6, a DVR fee of $5.98 for the 622.
> 
> There will be 2 - $5 additional receiver fees for the 811 (or 211) & 508.
> 
> If you also lease a 211 it will have a $6 lease fee, but it is not a DVR.


So here is where my confusion starts. Here is a breakdown of how I see or understand the bill will look like. Anyone, please correct:

Gold Pack - $69.99
Locals - $5.00
HBO - $14.99
DVR Fee (622) - $5.98
Lease Fee (622) - $6.00
Lease Fee (211) -  $6.00
Addl Receiver Fee (508) - $5.00

Total - $112.96

Missing anything? Really depressing to think that 20% of the total is in FEES. :eek2:

Again, I appreciate anyone's input.


----------



## CABill

As long as one of your receivers didn't come from a DIU upgrade, you wouldn't have to pay a lease fee for it (or Addl Rec fee if owned). That only saves the 508 $5 though, and only if there isn't some other unlisted receiver left on the account that is the one included with the basic package.

Be aware that if you do want to get both the 622 and a 211, you have to do them both at the same time. The fine print after you login to My Account and click through the Equipment links yields
Limit of 2 receivers or 3 tuners per transaction. Limit 4 leased tuners per account. Maximum of one DISH'n It Up upgrade transaction per 12 month period.​Also note on 1-Feb, HD Gold will cease and the $69.99 becomes $3 more expensive as a combination of AT250 (called 180 now) for $52.99 plus $20 for the HD Pak channels. It would be a big chunk of money, but if you were to prepay for an annual subscription, you lock in the current AT180 price and get a "free month". Even applies to HBO.

$550 12 months of AT180 for the price of 11
$165 12 months of HBO for the price of 11

$715 / 12 is $59.58 for programming, plus monthly fees of

Locals - $5.99 *** $0.99 more now
DVR Fee (622) - $5.98
Lease Fee (622) - $6.00
Lease Fee (211) - $6.00
HD Pak - $20

$43.97 for 12 months is $527.64, plus the annual $715 for a total of $1242.64

Your 112.96 should drop $5 for the extra receiver but increase $3 for the coming price hike for 110.96/month for a 12 month total of $1331.52.

Edit afterthought: There is the $10/month rebate that would apply for 10 months as a new DishHD sub. Applies even if you currently get the $10 HD Pak.


----------



## dalucca

My 508 is my original receiver from roughly 4 years ago. Right now I have the Digital Home Plan which includes one receiver in the plan charge. I am paying an additional lease fee and an addl receiver fee. I currently have a owned 921, 811 and the 508.


----------



## CABill

If your bill literally says "Digital Home Plan", and not "Digital Home Advantage", you might pay the $5 for the 508 now. Not as a separate line item, but have the monthly price for the package be $5 more than what you would see on the website for ATxxx. That older DHP included "insurance" with that lease. Newer lease subscribers (DHAs) can get "insurance" (DHPP) free for 18 months but pay $5.99/month to continue it after 18 months. You may have to add back the $5 I've been trying to drop on the 508. The current Addl Rec would be for the owned 921 and the Lease would be the 811. Even with nothing listed for the 508 on the bill, the old DHP plan added $5 for a 508 - but it wasn't obvious.

If you really are a DHP subscriber, I've NO idea if the annual subscription is possible.


----------



## dalucca

Unfortunately for me, it does say "Digital Home Plan". So I am probably back to $112.96 plus the $3 increase upcoming for a new total of $115.96 before taxes. As best as I can tell, that would be a $15.01 increase of what I have now. I will get the $10 for 10 month discount I still believe since I am a first time metal package subscriber. Helps a little bit.


----------



## Jim Parker

TNGTony said:


> WARNING: When upgrading to a 622 via the Dish Lease Deal, Dish absolutely, positively INSISTS on sending an installer. Dish absolutely, positively REFUSES to send the receiver so that some one with dishes pointed at the right combination of satellites and the ability to screw in 2 satellite leads, 1 antenna lead, an rf out lead for TV2, and plug in HDMI/Audio cable or Component/composite/s-video and audio cables cannot save a day or more waiting at home for an installer that may or may not come when they say the will or may or may not know what the hell they are doing!
> 
> I would have upgraded to the HD pack 622 receiver two weeks ago if Dish would just have SENT THE DAMNED THING TO ME! As is stands now, I keep of weighing my options!
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Exaclty where I am right now, except the local installer wants $288 instead of $199. I'm waiting to see what Direct has to offer in Alaska with the new satellite.

Of course the 921 just keeps getting more buggy. It has to be rebooted every 2 or 3 days. :nono:


----------



## harsh

Jim Parker said:


> Exaclty where I am right now, except the local installer wants $288 instead of $199.


Five 'll get you ten that this is because of the large dishes required.


> Of course the 921 just keeps getting more buggy. It has to be rebooted every 2 or 3 days. :nono:


Have you considered asking for a replacement?


----------



## Rob Glasser

With the announcement at CES that new subscribers can get a free ViP622, no rebates required (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75584) the offer(s) for existing subscribers may be changing as well. I know all the current rebates are set to expire at the end of this month.

It may be worthwhile for anyone thinking about taking the leap to wait a few weeks to see what pans out. Or, on the other hand it may get more expensive for existing customers. Based on how the offers have changed over the last year I doubt that will happen, but who knows.


----------



## Jim Parker

harsh said:


> Five 'll get you ten that this is because of the large dishes required.Have you considered asking for a replacement?


I'll take that 10.  I already have a 4' dish looking at 119 and a 6' looking at 110. All the installer has to do is unplug the 921 and plug in the 622. It'll take 10 minutes at the most.

For that and $288, I get an appointment time where he will show up sometime between noon and 5pm. :nono:

I have replaced it once when the hard drive failed, this box is no more stable than the first. The 921 is a crap shoot: some work fine, others are as unstable as a pencil balanced on the point.

I have to shake my head over the fact that Dish will not send out a 622 because it is a dual tuner and must be installed by a "professional" installer. Here's a news flash: the 921 is a dual tuner and they ship out replacements for them.


----------



## TNGTony

Ditto for me with a 721 and dishes pointed at 110°, 119° and 61.5°. All that needs to be done is disconnect the 721, connect the 622 and activate it. NOTHING ELSE. I do not want an friggin installer!

Now if we KNEW for a fact that Cincinnati local HD will require a Dish 1000 PLUS then, maybe (only a maybe) I would allow an installer. Until then Dish is denying itself AT LEAST an additional $240 a year in revenues from me by requiring me to have an installer come to my house. I know it's not much, but the fact that there is another poster in this same thread with the same problem that is now $480 in revenue that Dish is denying itself. Add another $240 per person that has balked the same way.

Some one has to teach Dish how to use the post office!

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long

Perhaps we need some way to certify people to do self installs ... then when you call E* you can say "I read DBSTalk and I know how to install the receiver" and they would UPS you one.

I know I'm certifiable.


----------



## BobaBird

We haven't said anything...


----------



## harsh

Jim Parker said:


> I have to shake my head over the fact that Dish will not send out a 622 because it is a dual tuner and must be installed by a "professional" installer. Here's a news flash: the 921 is a dual tuner and they ship out replacements for them.


Maybe they require professional installation because it is a two-room unit with four F connectors on the back.

Maybe, like my local Comcast, they keep the riff-raff from getting their hands on the premium equipment by requiring that it be delivered.

Then again, my local Costco sells ViP622s and all you do is pays your money and takes it home.


----------



## TNGTony

You pays $400-$500 at Costco. You pay $200 or NOTHING via Dish. Hmmm...let me think about that one...Nope I pay NO ONE until I can get one at my house without a trained chimpanzee from Dish Network, or at leaset for the DN price delivered to my house.

BTW my 721 is ALREADY set up to send an RF signal to another room. All I need is to unscrew two satellite cables, one RF cable, two sets of AV connections/S-Video connections, a phone cable and an optical cable from the 721 and attach them to the 622 plus attach the HDMI cable (for however long the port works) and an antenna cable presently hooked up directly to the TV now (no I don't want to split that and lose 3dB of signal, thanks).

Really, really I don't need a friggin installer!

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long

TNGTony said:


> Really, really I don't need a friggin installer!


Are you certifiable too? 
(See here)


----------



## TNGTony

I have always been certifiable!

I can also install satellite receivers. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## CABill

TNGTony said:


> You pays $400-$500 at Costco. You pay $200 or NOTHING via Dish. Hmmm...let me think about that one...Nope I pay NO ONE until I can get one at my house without a trained chimpanzee from Dish Network, or at leaset for the DN price delivered to my house.


FWIW, I was in Costco right after Christmas and it was $20 cheaper to get a 622 from them than from DISH as long as you did the paperwork attached to the box to convert from a purchased 622 to a leased 622. It was $450 to purchase it which came with no installation. If you converted it to a lease, the cost dropped to $179. I don't know the specifics of the $270 rebate for converting owned to leased though. There was only one left at the store and they weren't going to be getting any more in this year. The DISH rep told me that Costco would be carrying DirecTV in 2007, but I haven't been in this year.


----------



## suptech

I did the Costco option a a month ago.
$450 plus taxes = $488 out the door. ( WA state )
http://www.dishnetwork.com/CostcoHD gives all the details.
The $270 rebate should kick the price down to $218 .
Obviously getting it direct from Dish is usually a much better option and also a few bucks cheaper ( you still pay tax so price would be $199 plus $17 = $216 ).
And even more important; NO REbate hassles !
But given that the Morrons @ dish had just shipped us two 508 to replace two of our 7200 Dishplayers, when I had ordered two VIP625 ! I really really did not want to deal with them again that week.
Talking to customer Service was even more insane when I tried to have the VIP622 enabled . I have a Dish 500 with a legacy quad LNB . Sees 110 and 119 no problem. 
Convincing some Peon in India that this works was a lot of fun.
Kept telling me that we MUST have an installer install it ...and even the box says so on top. Problem no Installer available for 3+ weeks . 
Finally convinced her to just hit the reciever now !!
Installer is showing up tomorrow; she wanted to charge me the reduced rate of $59 for that . I gently pointed out that:
1) I did not NEED an installer and 
2) Installation is FREE as per dishes web page on the VIP622 !!!
A few more minutes and she agrees to waive the fee.
Sigh.. 
I assume tomorrow we will get a dish1000 to replace the 500.
Does me no good as we are only using SD televisions and have no plans for HD for a year at least.

I am not at all happy with the BS fees for this toy!
PVR $6
HD enabling fee ?? $6 ( A BS charge for not paying $20 for the HD pack )
and in a few weeks $6 for the Lease fee !

The whole pupose of this was to get dual tuner PVRs after the Distant Nets fiasco when we lost the east coast and west coast feeds and the ability to record 2-3 shows that are on at the same time .

The other reason was the fast USB port to kick shows over to the Pocketdish.

Glad my wife likes the toy !


----------



## suptech

The Followup !

Installer was scheduled for noon to 5PM. Shows up 4:30 ish. Nice chap. Talkative. Mentions that they don't do Dish 1000 installs in this area any more as they "don't work well". In fact he has been spending much of the last 3 months redoing previous Dish 1000 installs into a dual Dish setup. He also mentions that Sat 129 ( which is what Dish 1000 would add for us ) is buggy and Dish has lost a thousand customers in the area to Direct TV for this reason. Frequent random blackouts in the HD channels is what he mentioned -- like five per hour.

Sat 129 would only add the Voom channels to the HD package that we're not getting anyway. We don't plan to go to HD for a year. He says wait to get a new dish. Installs are free. He said to call them when Sat 129 actually does something for us. 

He then plays with our setup for a while ...we make smalltalk and he leaves 1/2 hr later. Kinda sureal ! 


My only issue is : I took a day off work for this ???

10 min later Dishnetwork shuts off all our channels !!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The Voom channels are not the only channels on 129... There are other HD channels on there, and possibly even your HD locals (depending upon where you are).

If 129 is a big problem where you are, then the installer should have installed a second dish pointed at 61.5 since that carries 99% of the same HD that 129 has.


----------



## Rob Glasser

suptech said:


> ... Mentions that they don't do Dish 1000 installs in this area any more as they "don't work well". In fact he has been spending much of the last 3 months redoing previous Dish 1000 installs into a dual Dish setup. He also mentions that Sat 129 ( which is what Dish 1000 would add for us ) is buggy and Dish has lost a thousand customers in the area to Direct TV for this reason. Frequent random blackouts in the HD channels is what he mentioned -- like five per hour.
> 
> Sat 129 would only add the Voom channels to the HD package that we're not getting anyway. We don't plan to go to HD for a year. He says wait to get a new dish. Installs are free. He said to call them when Sat 129 actually does something for us.


Well, his statements were full of half-truths. Sounds like he just didn't want to do the work to be honest with you. Here is the reality with 129 ....

1. Yes, it has problems for us in the Pacific Northwest. We are on the fringe of it's service area and due to what appears to be technical problems with the satellite, signal strength do drop for most transponders on a regular basis.

2. Does this happen 5 times PER hour? No, it's more like 1 - 2 times per hour. I've found it's about every 40 - 45 minutes.

3. Does this always cause dropouts? No, if your signal strength is high enough then you don't notice them. If it's lower, i.e. if you use a Dish1000 for 129, then yes, when this happens you can lose your signal for some channels on 129 for a couple of minutes, if that.

4. So, how do you fix this? Dish installers in the area are now installing a separate 24" dish just for 129. With this in place the signal strength is high enough that when the signal drops happen you still retain lock and therefore there are no dropouts on the channels.

5. There is more than just the VOOM channels on 129. First, it's only about half the VOOM channels, the original 10? or so are not on 129. In additional, all new MPEG4 HD national channels are also on 129, this includes things like ESPN2HD, National Geographic HD, HGTVHD, FOODHD and others. Future HD channels are also likely to be on this satellite. When FSN-HD shows up it looks like it will be on 129 as well, according to uplink data from a few months ago.

Bottom line is, if you want HD programming you'll want to have a dish pointed at 129.

As for installs being free, that is pretty much BS. Typically installs are only 'free' when you purchase new equipment. If I were you I would call them back and request that they come back and hook up a 24" dish for 129 for you now, as part of your ViP622 purchase, otherwise you could end up paying for a new dish and install a year from now when you go to HD.

As for lost customers, I'd be curious how he came up with that number. While I'm sure some people have left, it wouldn't be because of those channels, DirectTV doesn't even have most of them on their service, plus most people I've talked to have either had Dish/Installers fix the problem with new hardware, or have requested credits each month waiting for a fix.


----------



## CABill

HDMe said:


> If 129 is a big problem where you are, then the installer should have installed a second dish pointed at 61.5 since that carries 99% of the same HD that 129 has.


He said WA for tax, so his HD locals (Seattle & Spokane) would be on 110º. He's going to pay the HD Enable fee since he doesn't plan to sub to DishHD. It isn't clear to me that the installer should have installed anything at all. He gets everything he subscribes to with his original equipment. I don't see a need for the installer to put up a 1000 or another dish for 61.5 in THIS case. Pretty unique case though!!

I'm much more interested in 


> 10 min later Dishnetwork shuts off all our channels !!!


----------



## koralis

suptech said:


> Does me no good as we are only using SD televisions and have no plans for HD for a year at least.
> 
> I am not at all happy with the BS fees for this toy!
> PVR $6
> HD enabling fee ?? $6 ( A BS charge for not paying $20 for the HD pack )
> and in a few weeks $6 for the Lease fee !
> 
> !


Don't pay the HD enabling fee if you don't have an HD capable set... it's not doing anything for you, unless you need OTA locals converted from HD to SD?

Edit: Oh, you're leasing with the $200 rebate thing... if you'd stayed purchased only then I don't believe that you are required to do that.


----------



## harsh

koralis said:


> Don't pay the HD enabling fee if you don't have an HD capable set... it's not doing anything for you, unless you need OTA locals converted from HD to SD?


The HD fee is for customers who own or lease HD receivers but do not subscribe to DishHD. If you don't have an HD display, there isn't much motivation to bring in an HD receiver. If you want one anyway, they will charge you extra whether you subscribe to DishHD or not.

Imagine for a moment if they didn't have an HD fee. Everyone who would otherwise consider the 311 would be going for the ViP211 instead.


----------



## koralis

If you own it, I don't see what their problem is. Leasing, sure.


----------



## harsh

koralis said:


> If you own it, I don't see what their problem is. Leasing, sure.


You're assuming that the purchase price isn't subsidized.

What comparable equipment do you see in the marketplace that is priced as inexpensively? Standalone HD TV tuners go for around $180. 300GB HD DVRs like the S3 TiVo, Sony DHG-HDD250 and DirecTV HR20 go for around $800.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman

When, I do get my Dish ViP622 hd dvr unit with Dish 1000, I will consider two units. I know where Echostar has there Satellite E*7 , E*10, with my sat finder. Suptech, I know you were tick off with that Dish network installer, since installer wants to be stupid. You wanted your ViP 622 installed. I believe the Dish Network installer hide be on the firing line, for personel comments.. Mr. Ergen view point is to make sure existing subs, 110% our satified or the dish sub get's a number of hd programing months FREE, For a hassel. I know for you it was a hassel staying home from work, and you were steaming mad, when the dish guy, did not do his job... I believe Mr. Ergens supervisiors need to wake up and smell the dark coffee, and fallow dish protocal, before they tick off anymore of there existing subs.. Satellite installer should loose his job, for negativity to personel comment about DirecTV. If, I was Mr. Ergen, he be fired.. THE PURPOSE IS TO PROVIDE A HAPPY CONVENIET SERVICE FOR EXISTING DISH NETWORK SUBS, AND DO IT RIGHT. The guy didn't. If you have his first and last name, I FILE A COMPLAINT to [email protected] NETWORK. Let Mr. Ergens staff know about your situation.. I bet Mr. Ergen heard your complaint, he fly one of his tech down and get you installed. I am sure Dish Network care's, only Because Charlie Ergen wants to satify his subs, and not loose people right to left. This is my 8th year with Dish Network, for me.. Good Luck..


----------



## suptech

OK ..follow UP part 2 
It just gets better and better! 
I just checked " recent activity" on our online account and there is a charge $59.95 for Dish install !
Yup, Dishnetwork charged me for a Dish "upgrade " that was not wanted ..much less never installed!
( and I thought I had the fee waived as per my talk to the CSR, never mind that the install was free to begin with )


----------



## suptech

> 10 min later Dishnetwork shuts off all our channels !!!


CaBill wanted more info .

I did not want to hijak this thread as it's about HD upgrade details and this was a sidestep.

Short version.
We had distant nets. Both east and west coast.
NOV 30 no more distant networks.
.............................
............................
Much babble re 9 -10-12 phone calls to dishetwork 
etc.
etc. Has been removed !

I Noticed that on our Dec. statement that were being charged an additional $5 for 
LOCALS even though they are free for Distant net customers till Jan 1.

For some idiotic reason I email customer support as to why.
I do this three times !
NO reply after two ish weeks
I email ceo @ dish 
She responds with a credit of $ 5
Good !

Then Jan 15 all of our channels are turned off, other than the Seattle Nets.
A phone call ....5 min wait time ... Cant find our account ...etc..

I get our channels back .
As best as the CSR can figure out:
The credit of $5 for dish 120 ...told the system to turn off dish120 !
...Sigh...


----------



## suptech

CaBill menioned :


> He said WA for tax, so his HD locals (Seattle & Spokane) would be on 110º. He's going to pay the HD Enable fee since he doesn't plan to sub to DishHD. It isn't clear to me that the installer should have installed anything at all. He gets everything he subscribes to with his original equipment. I don't see a need for the installer to put up a 1000 or another dish for 61.5 in THIS case. Pretty unique case though!!


I am in Bellingham ,WA 98229 .
Sigh ..... I did not want to do this, as taging me ...tags the installer .
I Do Not think he did anything wrong .

CaBill has a clue !

I did not need a new Dish . 
But the idiotic system @ dishnetwork can NOT deal with this !!!
They screwed up again ( and again ) when they tried to rehit the receivers to fully enable our programing.
The Vip-622 had no locals.
I finally "found " one CSR with a " clue " that got it:
He was forced to remove our pending Dish upgrade , do the re-hit , and then renable our future dish upgade to get it to work . 
Yup, the fact that we had not upgraded to a Sat 1000 or equiv. was not letting the "system" to fully enable our new Vip-622 .
( I would guess the remove- renable trick is where I lost the waiver on the $59.95 upgrade fee )

I just want to watch some TV !
This is absurd !


----------



## JuanPablo

Hi,

I'm and existing Dish Network customer. I took advantage of the Di****Up promotion and upgraded to a DVR last May (06). I just got a new HD TV and would like to upgrade to the Dish HD package. Do you guys know if I am eligible to receive the $199 upgrade to the Vip622 since I've already used the Di****Up promotion less than 12 months back. Do you think I'll get a better deal going to RadiShack or Costco?

Also I'd like to know if I can still receive the south Asian channels I've subscribed to once I upgrade to the HD package. Will I need any additional equipment. I'd like to get the HD pabkage, HD locals and the South Asian channels from Dish Network.

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanx,
Bo


----------



## Rob Glasser

Welcome JuanPablo, your best bet would probably be to call into Dish and see if you can get the promotion. Usually they only allow for one Dish n' it Up promotion at a time but this may be different. 

As for the channels, if you do get this offer it includes all the necessary equipment you'd need to get the new HD channels as well as retain the existing programing you have today. This may mean replacing your dish on the roof or adding a new one.


----------



## JuanPablo

Thanx Rob,

I was able to convince Dish Network to give me the same deal. They told me exactly what you said that I don't need any additional equipment for my south Asian programming. I ordered the Vip622 HD DVR. The installer is supposed to show up later this afternoon. I've signed up for the HD Bronze package and the local HD package along with my south Asian programming. Can't wait to check out the new HD channels 

Thanx for your response.

Boddu



Rob Glasser said:


> Welcome JuanPablo, your best bet would probably be to call into Dish and see if you can get the promotion. Usually they only allow for one Dish n' it Up promotion at a time but this may be different.
> 
> As for the channels, if you do get this offer it includes all the necessary equipment you'd need to get the new HD channels as well as retain the existing programing you have today. This may mean replacing your dish on the roof or adding a new one.


----------



## Rob Glasser

JuanPablo said:


> Thanx Rob,
> 
> I was able to convince Dish Network to give me the same deal. They told me exactly what you said that I don't need any additional equipment for my south Asian programming. I ordered the Vip622 HD DVR. The installer is supposed to show up later this afternoon. I've signed up for the HD Bronze package and the local HD package along with my south Asian programming. Can't wait to check out the new HD channels
> 
> Thanx for your response.
> 
> Boddu


Wow, that was a quick turnaround. Good luck with the install.


----------



## JuanPablo

Yes, I was pretty happy with the turn around time.

So the installers showed up yesterday and the work order was all messed up :nono2: . They did not have the Dish 1000 system or the 44 switch on the work order but the guys were real nice and said that this wasn't the first time that DishNetwork messed up so they ended up calling the Dish Network guys and straightened things out with them. The install went smoothly and I have the VIP622 hooked up to my Sony 60" KDS-R60XBR2. The picture is phenomenal  . I was very impressed. The sound is awesome too. I've got the VIP622 hooked up to my Harman Kardon receiver via the optical digital out. Sounds great. My HD locals look great too.

My question now is: The VIP622 is currently setup to output the signal at 720p. My TV is capable of handling 1080i and 1080p signals. Do you think that my picture will actually look better if I go up to 1080i. I haven't tried this yet but was wondering if anyone has played around with these options.

Thanx,
Boddu



Rob Glasser said:


> Wow, that was a quick turnaround. Good luck with the install.


----------



## JohnMI

JuanPablo said:


> My question now is: The VIP622 is currently setup to output the signal at 720p. My TV is capable of handling 1080i and 1080p signals. Do you think that my picture will actually look better if I go up to 1080i. I haven't tried this yet but was wondering if anyone has played around with these options.


Your TV is 1080p native -- so, everything is being scaled to 1080p for output. The question becomes where and how you want that scaling to occur. If your 622 is outputting 720p, then your Sony is scaling that to 1080p for output. I don't believe that the 622 supports 1080p output, correct? If it does, then I'd use that. If it doesn't, then it is really hard to say what might look better -- 1080i output scaled to 1080p or 720p output scaled to 1080p. People will argue both ways from a technical standpoint. Your best bet is likely to just enable 1080i output on the 622 and SEE how it looks. Switch back and forth a few times -- see which looks best on your TV.

Also, make sure you have run a good calibration DVD on your TV (using the same inputs that the 622 will normally use) such as Avia or Digital Video Essentials.

- John...


----------



## JuanPablo

Thanx for your response John. I'll play around with the settings and see which one is better. I'll try to get my hands on these calibration DVDs too. The 622 does not support 1080p. It would be KEY if it did :lol: .

Boddu



jgoggan said:


> Your TV is 1080p native -- so, everything is being scaled to 1080p for output. The question becomes where and how you want that scaling to occur. If your 622 is outputting 720p, then your Sony is scaling that to 1080p for output. I don't believe that the 622 supports 1080p output, correct? If it does, then I'd use that. If it doesn't, then it is really hard to say what might look better -- 1080i output scaled to 1080p or 720p output scaled to 1080p. People will argue both ways from a technical standpoint. Your best bet is likely to just enable 1080i output on the 622 and SEE how it looks. Switch back and forth a few times -- see which looks best on your TV.
> 
> Also, make sure you have run a good calibration DVD on your TV (using the same inputs that the 622 will normally use) such as Avia or Digital Video Essentials.
> 
> - John...


----------



## Rob Glasser

Dish Network is changing it's deals starting Feb 1st. I have started a new thread for ViP622 upgrades for existing customers, I am unsticking this thread. The new thread can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77760


----------

